# Naruto--my first on MS Paint



## Fysh (Jul 30, 2006)

Well, I decided to draw something in MS paint to see what all the fuss was about. Everyone seems to draw something in it nowadays, and I hopped on the bandwagon, so to speak. I've never actually drawn anything in MS paint before, so I think it turned out pretty well for a first try. I was going to draw Naruto's entire self but I got bored.

*Spoiler*: _naruto_ 




and whoa! I just realized if I post images on a PC instead of my mac it shows up in the editing box. Though I think I prefer it the other way. (Yet another reason I don't usually draw in paint--I only have access to a PC at home.)

Hirigana (bc that's the only kana I know, heh): Naruto, dattebayo!
Though I misspelled it.  Oh well.


----------



## az0r (Jul 31, 2006)

nice thats really good for a first try 
your a natrual!


----------



## Tsumi (Jul 31, 2006)

really nice work fysh! ^_____^  though his hair should be more spikey @__@


----------



## Fysh (Jul 31, 2006)

Copy.Nin said:
			
		

> nice thats really good for a first try
> your a natrual!


Thanks! 


			
				Tsumi said:
			
		

> really nice work fysh! ^_____^  though his hair should be more spikey @__@


Hmm...I never draw Naruto with extremely spikey hair it seems.  Whenever I draw spikey hair the character ends up looking kinda like Bart Simpson...heh


----------



## Yasashiku (Jul 31, 2006)

Wow! That's really good for MS paint   I like the shading too.


----------



## LipLipDK (Aug 9, 2006)

NIce work..keep it up!


----------



## mgrace (Aug 9, 2006)

not bad.. better than what i could ever do in ms-paint


----------



## Annon-Kun (Aug 9, 2006)

this is realy good drawing on MS Paint


----------

